

Memoir of a failed startup - manuscreationis
http://lookingbackaretrospective.posterous.com

======
j_col
Great writing, you hooked me with this line about the interview:

> The door creaked open, and in hulked a large, bald headed, giant of a man.
> He was 6 foot 6 if he was a an inch, and he was very clearly bleeding from
> his head. I would much later come to find out it was due to his antics while
> under the influence of pills.

~~~
manuscreationis
Haha, thanks!

~~~
j_col
> The Wizard is a man who escapes simple explanations

Oh man, nearly fell off my chair when I read that one, sounds like my boss!
Keep writing please, I'm only on the second post and loving it.

~~~
manuscreationis
Awesome, glad you're enjoying it.

Pass it along to any like minded folks who would get a kick out of it.

------
manuscreationis
The maddening and true tale of one failed startup, as seen through the eyes of
a young developer, told via a series of blog posts.

All questions, comments, and criticisms welcome.

It's only partially completed, there are several more installments to come.

